# Annemarie Carpendale - Taff HD-reencodes #2



## Strunz (16 Aug. 2020)

Restauriert,
um möglichst nah an das Original ran zu kommen.
Wie immer gilt, wer bessere Quali hat, bitte posten!



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



1906091546a.7z
1906091546b.7z
PW:Strunz​


----------



## jokerme (16 Aug. 2020)

Geht immer noch nicht das abspielen mit vlc;
gibts da noch ein trick


----------



## Strunz (16 Aug. 2020)

jokerme schrieb:


> gibts da noch ein trick


Installiere dir 7zip und denke beim Entpacken an das oben genannte Passwort (PW).


----------



## jokerme (16 Aug. 2020)

habe ich alles so gemacht, trotzdem startet mein vlc nicht,bleibt stehen bzw. hängt


----------



## TvF4n (18 Aug. 2020)

jokerme schrieb:


> habe ich alles so gemacht, trotzdem startet mein vlc nicht,bleibt stehen bzw. hängt



Hallo,
hast Du den x265/HEVC Codec installiert, bzw. Player neuste Version?

VG


----------



## dashältauf (18 Aug. 2020)

heiße zusammestellung von annemarie


----------

